# G28 Speed Sensor DIY



## Kyle18t (Feb 20, 2004)

I tried to search everywhere to get some pics to help me change my speed sensor but couldn't find anything anywhere so to help others i decided to do a small DIY guide as to how i changed mine, Please read the whole thing before you start...
This is for a 2001 AWW 1.8T BTW...
It was pretty simple with the right tools and as usual i accept no responsibility for anything you do and mess up on your car...
Anyhow all you need is a 10mm hex socket and a socket extender so you have enough reach to take out the screw.

















Now a lot of people say to jack up the car and do it from under but since i removed a bunch of stuff i was able to access it with just the hood open. You can also use a 6mm Allen key but the 10mm hex socket is a lot easier.
Here's a pic of the sensor and screw and how you can reach it.
























Now your's might be connected around the oil filter and up the oil dipstick into a gray connector but when i installed mine i connected it with the wires on the right so i can always check them out when i lift the hood and make sure there not messed up...








Plus the new speed sensor that i got from worldimpex.com had a shorter wire than my original by about 3 inches...
The part number is 06A 906 433L
Also don't rest the connecter on your water hose the way i have mine that hose get's really hot i used zip ties and connected it out of sight, i just put it there so you could see it...
The old sensor....









Thanks for your help people, shouldn't take you longer than 25-30 mins cause i'm slow when it's cold outside and please just tighten till it's tight and then 1/3 turn more and that's it....










_Modified by Kyle18t at 7:17 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (Kyle18t)*

Everything has tq settings 10nM or 7ft/lb


----------



## MitStandardUndTurbo! (Feb 1, 2001)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (18T_BT)*

Thanks for posting this!
I got a speed sensor code and have had all kinds of problems stalling when hot so I figured changing the sensor might not be a bad idea.
I got the part this afternoon and went to install it but found my new part is different than what is on the car. You had mentioned it would be shorter but it looks too short to me. I'm a little worried this isn't going to reach. My picture sucks because the mighty pica ruler is reflective so I had to add measurements (inches).
















Any input will be appreciated. I would love to have a car that works again.










_Modified by MitStandardUndTurbo! at 5:35 PM 9-16-2008_


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (MitStandardUndTurbo!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MitStandardUndTurbo!* »_Thanks for posting this!
I got a speed sensor code and have had all kinds of problems stalling when hot so I figured changing the sensor might not be a bad idea.
I got the part this afternoon and went to install it but found my new part is different than what is on the car. You had mentioned it would be shorter but it looks too short to me. I'm a little worried this isn't going to reach. My picture sucks because the mighty pica ruler is reflective so I had to add measurements (inches).
















Any input will be appreciated. I would love to have a car that works again.









_Modified by MitStandardUndTurbo! at 5:35 PM 9-16-2008_

EXACT same problem I'm having!


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (MitStandardUndTurbo!)*

thats the wrong part #
06A 906 433C is longer


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (kaipyroami)*

Looks like the knock sensor?


----------



## munky18t (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (Twintigklepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twintigklepper* »_Looks like the knock sensor?

have you seen a knock sensor?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: G28 Speed Sensor DIY (munky18t)*

http://img511.imageshack.us/im...9.jpg
You need to fix this first.


----------

